# Looking for screen printing company



## meatballx (May 30, 2008)

Before I start, Id like to make note that I attempted to post this in the classifieds section, however I do not have the required post count. If this is an issue for the mods, youre more than welcome to move it to that section 

I am an entrepreneur out of Blacksburg, VA who is starting up a small t-shirt company with huge plans. I would love to get in to the screen printing business, however at this time it does not seem to be the most effective method. 

I am looking for some talented screen printing companies who I will be able to outsource my designs to be printed on transfers, which I will press on to my shirts. Im not expecting to get any "hook-up" pricing or anything like that, as I know its not always the most reasonable scenario.

I would go in to far more detail, however due to everything being in prototype form at the moment, I would rather not divulge information publicly. If anyone is interested in a consistent customer, you are invited to send me a PM and we can discuss everything further.

Thanks!

Matt
EnV Media


----------



## artprintee (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,
I am T-Shirt graphic designer, screen printer and manufacturer of all hosiery items for all genders/ages.

I prefer to do screen printing as the screen printed Shirts are incomparable, durable, vibrant and long lasting. 
At the same time the price is cheap (around $4-00 for four color print including knit fabric) and delivery 1 week.

Please respond for more details,

Best wishes,

K.Ravi
INDIA
[email protected]



meatballx said:


> Before I start, Id like to make note that I attempted to post this in the classifieds section, however I do not have the required post count. If this is an issue for the mods, youre more than welcome to move it to that section
> 
> I am an entrepreneur out of Blacksburg, VA who is starting up a small t-shirt company with huge plans. I would love to get in to the screen printing business, however at this time it does not seem to be the most effective method.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

We could help you out. Feel free to contact me at danh[USER=131573]@Forward[/USER]printing.com or 510.535.2222 x202.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi tried to pm you but inbox full. We also do work with clients in your situation. Feel free to contact us at [email protected] through the contact us link on our website.


----------

